# Spectres



## Soundselectah (Apr 13, 2005)

What's up everyone!? This one is for the all Sci-Fi/Thriller movie fans. Maybe all you Star Trek fans as well. I was wondering if anybody has heard of this movie, 'Spectres'? It's directed by Phil Leirness and it stars Marina Sirtis (Star Trek). It's about this girl (suicide survivor) and her mother who decide to rent a house for the summers to strengthen their relationship. While there, they believe that the house is haunted, when in fact, it's actually the girl who is haunted by like unknown spirits or something. This trailer will probably explain it better - http://www.moviesonline.ca/film1746.htm
Anyways, the DVD comes out around the 19th, but if anybody has already seen it, please come at me with some reviews. Thanks!


----------



## Soundselectah (May 9, 2005)

Hey people. Did none of you like what you saw or get this when it came out? It is very interesting to wach again when it was released.


----------

